# Text mit farbiger Fläche hinterlegen, Probleme in Netscape



## melodei (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe folgendes CSS Problem. Ich möchte hinter einen Text eine graue Fläche 
hinterlegen. Der Text ist eine Liste. Ich habe den Bereich über externes CSS 
folgendermaßen festgelegt:


```
ul {
background-color: #E6E8EC;
display: block;
height: 35px;
width: 452px;
padding: 1px;
}
```
 

Im HTML ist es so geschrieben.


```
<ul>
	 <li>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;-&nbsp;Offene Wochenenden in 
		 <span class="weiter"><a href="oweinfo1.htm" target="_blank" 
			 onClick="top.focus()" class="weiter">M&uuml;nchen</a>:</span></li>
 
		 <li>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;-&nbsp;Offene Wochenenden in 
				 <a href="oweinfo.htm" target="_blank" onClick="top.focus()"
						 class="weiter">Hamburg</a>: 
		 </li>
			   </ul>
```
 
Im Internet Explorer sieht es soweit in Ordnung aus aber in den anderen Browsern
sieht es total bescheuert aus. Ich möchte das sich der Text in einer farbig hinterlegten Fläche befindet. 
Die graue Fläche soll als grauer Balken den Text hinterlegen. Geht das überhaupt bei
einer Liste?

Habt ihr eine Idee?


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (28. Februar 2005)

Wo genau liegt das Problem?

Schau dir auf jeden Fall mal "list-style" und die Formatierungsmöglichkeiten für die einzelnen Listobjekte (<li>) an.


----------

